# New Decals



## jd1205 (Jul 5, 2012)

paint it black said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm not sure if this is the right section, but I just got the first batch in of decals.
> We're working on new designs and different things.
> Geared toward not only the inshore angler, but the urban angler as well.
> ...


----------



## jd1205 (Jul 5, 2012)

can you make these decals in a ice blue or sky blue color (red fish and snook) its for the side of my console


----------

